# should accept the offer or not



## kuldeepetane (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi 
I have an offer from a company called Dyson from senai johor bahru. The ofer is OS 8500/ month with tax. They have also assured to try to increase the salary to 10k with TAC inclusive. I am from India and would be moving with wife to Malaysia and have no kids. Need urgent feedback about cost of living in johor bharu and I won't be having car and accommodation benifits from company. I have 7years of experiance in design. Is the salary enough to live a good life with some good saving?
Also, what could be my monthly expenses for furnished house, imported food products, transport from johor to senai car

Thanks. I am expecting a saving of 5K is this possible with famil


----------



## samiulhassan (Dec 8, 2016)

if you are single. then 4000 should be more than good enough for your to live. thats including food, fuel. all basic stuff.


----------

